

Start A Design Firm? A How to Guide By Forrst Users - trucious
http://udiudi.com/2010/12/12/start-a-design-firm/

======
petervandijck
"Create a document explaining why bakeries need websites". Jeez, that's just
really bad advice.

If you start a new design firm (and particularly if you're inexperienced), you
need to go where the money and the work is already, not try to create new
markets.

~~~
benohear
Though it's not a great example, I think the assumption is that bakeries ARE
an existing market for web design. Replace by "car sales" if it makes more
sense to you. In my opinion there is something to getting to know specific
small business markets and going after them with tailored info. Verticalising
your offer if you like.

Then again, even bakeries can be fun. This UK design agency actually built a
piece of countertop hardware for a bakery which, by the press of a button,
would tweet that fresh bagels are ready.

~~~
petervandijck
Sure, niche is good. But if you want to start a new design firm, this is just
not very good advice. I would say that 99% of new design firms that succeed go
where the work is, not try to convince a bakery they need a 100$ website.

~~~
benohear
While I'm at it, here's that bakery tweet thing:
[http://www.eatmedaily.com/2009/04/baker-tweet-service-
alerts...](http://www.eatmedaily.com/2009/04/baker-tweet-service-alerts-you-
to-whats-fresh-from-the-bakery/)

Maybe there's more to that niche than we're giving it credit for.

------
faramarz
My advice would be to work for a design firm FIRST, and once you grow out of
it, go on your own. It takes years to build relationships with clients and
accounts people who will authorize $100k projects to you. Going door to door
is a waste of your time and talent and not the best way to approach building
business, unless you're starting from scratch, in which case, I reiterate
working at a design firm first.

Also, don't fool yourself. "Design firm" is just a sexy and sophisticated
title. What you're really doing is research 80% of the time and execution 20%.

~~~
UdiMosayev
I worked this way since I was 15 years old, and The first time I worked for a
design firm was at 18.

I truly believe there is no need to work for a design firm before starting on
your own. There is no good reason for that. I made more money when I worked by
myself than working for a "sexy design firm".

------
pasbesoin
> Do more then promised

Tip number 1: Proofread your *&^% copy!

~~~
UdiMosayev
English isn't my native. Sorry if you had hard time to understand my writing.

~~~
pasbesoin
Fair enough. And I was just waking up, and probably -- certainly -- a bit
curt. But... I hesitate when I see grammatical mistakes, whatever the site
design may be.

There is a subset of sites/designs that put great emphasis into a graphical
appearance, but do not write well.

In this specific case, you want to use "than" rather than "then". "Than" is a
comparison. "Then" denotes a sequence or position in time. :-)

P.S. I guess I should add that "native" does not work here as a noun. In the
context you are using, it would be an adjective -- a modifier. "English isn't
my native language." That would work.

"Native" as a noun is used to identify an indigenous person. I believe this
latter use is mostly considered a bit dated or "politically incorrect", these
days, as it has historically often expressed or implied a hierarchical
relationship and a negative judgment of the indigenous culture.

~~~
UdiMosayev
Wow.. thank you for the English lesson! I'll take your corrections into
account next time I'm writing something :)

